# Penn Senator Made in China



## AhGotcha (Jun 28, 2012)

Just bought an Senator 3/0 Special at Academy and when I got home, I noticed it said made in china on the box and reel . What the heck! I guess Penn picks which models are made In the States and what models are not. :thumbdown:


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Only the top of their line is now made in America, all others are made in China.


----------



## AhGotcha (Jun 28, 2012)

that's a shame....


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

If it's less than a certain dollar amount, it will be made in China. Their more expensive reels are made in USA. 

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/do-penn-reel-suck-what-109796/


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

They stopped making Penn Senators in USA in 2009 wasnt it?


----------



## AhGotcha (Jun 28, 2012)

Good read Telum Pisces.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

We just bought 4 new ones in July.. 4/0... all were chow mein. We'll see how they hold up against the ones I've had for 5-6 years.


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

Try Canyon Reels


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

The Penn Baja is a beast and is bulletproof and made in the USA. Other than that I would go with a Daiwa Sealine.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

i have a couple old 6/0 senators. one is red and one is black. is there a difference in them other than color? i havent used the red one yet and really havent even looked it over real good.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

jakec said:


> i have a couple old 6/0 senators. one is red and one is black. is there a difference in them other than color? i havent used the red one yet and really havent even looked it over real good.


The red is a high speed retrieval. You'll reel it in about twice as fast as the black.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

jakec said:


> i have a couple old 6/0 senators. one is red and one is black. is there a difference in them other than color? i havent used the red one yet and really havent even looked it over real good.


Red is High Speed and better for trolling. The Black is best fore muscling big fish off the bottom.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

You can buy reels (or anything else for that matter) that are made in the USA but they are expensive. If you don't want to support China then spend more money and by the ones made in the USA. If you think the ones made in the USA are too expensive then take the initative and go tell your boss that you are concerned about what stuff cost and that you are willing to take a cut in pay to allow them to reduce the price of the goods or services that your company provides.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

I wonder how much it would cost to completely dump Penn for selling out. This was all about the bottom line. Rather than Penn raise the price a bit, they shipped half of their jobs over to the folks that kill children because of their sex. Nice.


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

If I remember correctly, the price cutoff for Penn to make a profit on reels produced in the US is $249 MSRP. So, Penn still manufactures lots of reels in the US, but they are the higher end reels.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

thanks for the info beeritself and lobsterman. i use them for sharkfishing on the beach. if i ever take my little boat out in the gulf ill use them for trolling and bottom fishing.


----------

